# Amber Guyger trial and forgiveness.



## Nerdtendo (Oct 11, 2019)

Sometimes, human decency gets in the way of justice and I am okay with that.

Recently, a woman police officer named Amber Guyger shot, and killed a man, Botham Jean,  in his own apartment when she came home after work. She claims she went into the wrong apartment and assumed that this man was invading her home. Her reflexes took over, she took aim, and she killed. Murder in cold blood. Amber did not try to deny her intentions. "I was shooting to kill" she told the court. The judge ultimately gave her 10 years in prison because it seemed to genuinely be a complete accident. Some people were outraged and demanded that Amber be given a much harsher sentence. Botham's brother had his own take however. Please watch this 40 second video on his response to Amber in the court room. https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-10...s-for-shooting-neighbour-botham-jean/11569906
"I don't even want you to go to jail" "Can I hug her, please?" "I hope for what's best for you" This total forgiveness is astonishing. It goes to show that sometimes, people can see beyond themselves and their own grief and find a way to forgive others for their crimes against them and that is incredible.


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 11, 2019)

The only thing I don't get about this whole story is that I am 100% sure I along with pretty much everyone else in the world would realize within about half a second that I had entered into the wrong house. Something just seems very suspicious in the fact that she didn't click on straight away that she was in someone else's property.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Oct 11, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> The only thing I don't get about this whole story is that I am 100% sure I along with pretty much everyone else in the world would realize within about half a second that I had entered into the wrong house. Something just seems very suspicious in the fact that she didn't click on straight away that she was in someone else's property.


That's why people are so angry that any of this happened. It could have been a number of reasons. Fatigue from the day, the intimidating build of Botham, an unfortunate trigger finger, we can't say for sure.


----------



## EmulateLife (Oct 11, 2019)

Racist text messages came out from her in the trial. Not saying she went in his apartment to kill him because he was black, but it made her look really bad.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Oct 11, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> The only thing I don't get about this whole story is that I am 100% sure I along with pretty much everyone else in the world would realize within about half a second that I had entered into the wrong house. Something just seems very suspicious in the fact that she didn't click on straight away that she was in someone else's property.


to be fair i have gone into the wrong room in a hotel i was staying at because i miscounted the stairs and just by memory followed to route to the room, door was already open so i just walked in, saw some random guy sitting on the bed and was who the hell are you?....to which he was also like "who the hell are YOU?", a few minutes of saying your in my room no your in my room and i check and it was 202 not 302, very embarrassing but we did at least both have a little chuckle at the end of it, but i could imagine it could be something similar, obviously throwing guns into the situation and if it would've been night time and it could go really badly

not read up on the trial but it is possible to get off at the wrong floor if your heads not all there


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 11, 2019)

Yeah I notice a lot of people have immense hate within themselves. The moment someone slips, everyone are so quick to say the person needs a death sentence or life in prison, and it just goes to show "civilization" truly is devoid of humanity.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Oct 11, 2019)

Nerdtendo said:


> That's why people are so angry that any of this happened. It could have been a number of reasons. Fatigue from the day, the intimidating build of Botham, an unfortunate trigger finger, we can't say for sure.


Yeah she was caught in the moment i'm sure she knew she screwed up like "I cant afford to lose my job" hesitation. If I were Botham i'd be pretty angry too if the feds were in my house without any warrants.


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 11, 2019)

gamesquest1 said:


> to be fair i have gone into the wrong room in a hotel i was staying at because i miscounted the stairs and just by memory followed to route to the room, door was already open so i just walked in, saw some random guy sitting on the bed and was who the hell are you?....to which he was also like "who the hell are YOU?", a few minutes of saying your in my room no your in my room and i check and it was 202 not 302, very embarrassing but we did at least both have a little chuckle at the end of it, but i could imagine it could be something similar, obviously throwing guns into the situation and if it would've been night time and it could go really badly
> 
> not read up on the trial but it is possible to get off at the wrong floor if your heads not all there


Yep the difference being she couldn't tell the difference from her own home to someone else's. A hotel room I would understand but not noticing it was not her house after entering nah I don't buy it


----------



## gamesquest1 (Oct 11, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Yep the difference being she couldn't tell the difference from her own home to someone else's. A hotel room I would understand but not noticing it was not her house after entering nah I don't buy it


well assuming the lights were out and the layouts of the room are similar which is probable if they live in the same apartment complex, if you went into your home and heard someone coming towards you you might just panic, assume its a burglar and draw your weapon if you were armed.

again this isn't saying she was completely innocent, but its plausible if the room was dark and had a similar layout that in that split second when you notice your door in unlocked and see someone in "your home" coming towards you, your mind doesn't jump to lets just flip on the lights on and double check i haven't just had a brain fart and got off the stairs on the wrong level

but ultimately the mistake was hers and someone lost their life over it, she needs to do the time for that, but i wouldn't just say "oh no, she just decided on a whim to go downstairs and kill her neighbour for the lulz"


----------



## billapong (Oct 13, 2019)

It's sad, but to see the forgiveness that came out of it, especially when the Judge got off of her bench and then gave her a bible and hug was really bittersweet. Hopefully she doesn't have to serve the entire 10 years because I believe her that she simply made a mistake. You should see some of the mistakes people make when they are tired and driving or simply tired or intoxicated. I've had neighbors come up to my apartment and try to use their own key to get into it and then realize it's not working, look at the apartment number (on the door) and then walk away. It's just good to see that people can still forgive one another and shame on anyone who is attacking the Judge for embracing a White women or handing her a bible. Prison is very lonely and a Bible can keep you good company.


----------



## EmulateLife (Oct 13, 2019)

How the heck were my replies off topic? I was referring to something that was right in the OP.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Oct 13, 2019)

Nerdtendo said:


> Sometimes, human decency gets in the way of justice and I am okay with that.
> 
> Recently, a woman police officer named Amber Guyger shot, and killed a man, Botham Jean,  in his own apartment when she came home after work. She claims she went into the wrong apartment and assumed that this man was invading her home. Her reflexes took over, she took aim, and she killed. Murder in cold blood. Amber did not try to deny her intentions. "I was shooting to kill" she told the court. The judge ultimately gave her 10 years in prison because it seemed to genuinely be a complete accident. Some people were outraged and demanded that Amber be given a much harsher sentence. Botham's brother had his own take however. Please watch this 40 second video on his response to Amber in the court room. https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-10...s-for-shooting-neighbour-botham-jean/11569906
> "I don't even want you to go to jail" "Can I hug her, please?" "I hope for what's best for you" This total forgiveness is astonishing. It goes to show that sometimes, people can see beyond themselves and their own grief and find a way to forgive others for their crimes against them and that is incredible.


But didn't the prosecutor say they were pretty sure she killed him on purpose, as to why she went to jail at all.


----------



## Pleng (Oct 13, 2019)

gamesquest1 said:


> well assuming the lights were out and the layouts of the room are similar which is probable if they live in the same apartment



That's a pretty big assumption to make. And even then, there's surely light from the corridor illuminating the room somewhat. The floor layout may have been the same, but if she wasn't able to see well enough to notice that the room was full of different personal artifacts to her own, then how on earth was she able to see well enough to be able to "shoot to kill"?

I'm with @AmandaRose ... The defendant's story stinks.


----------



## EmulateLife (Oct 13, 2019)

Ericthegreat said:


> But didn't the prosecutor say they were pretty sure she killed him on purpose, as to why she went to jail at all.



Well she admitted on the stand she intended to kill him thinking she was in her own apartment. In Texas there's a thing called mistake of fact but it has to be reasonable. There was so many signs that wasn't her apartment, she could have looked at any apartment number on the way to his apartment, a neighbor had a big plant in front of their apartment on her floor but it wasn't there, and I think the most damning was she stepped on a red mat in front of his apartment that she should have recognized wasn't hers as she didn't have one. Then when she got inside, it should have been obvious it wasn't her apartment as he was messy and she was clean and the arrangement was diferent. It was like she was braindead. Totally unreasonable.

While the jury convicted her they only gave her 10 years based on the mistake, they could have given her life. But she will be a convicted murderer the rest of her life that will be on her record.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Oct 13, 2019)

EmulateLife said:


> Well she admitted on the stand she intended to kill him thinking she was in her own apartment. In Texas there's a thing called mistake of fact but it has to be reasonable. There was so many signs that wasn't her apartment, she could have looked at any apartment number on the way to his apartment, a neighbor had a big plant in front of their apartment on her floor but it wasn't there, and I think the most damning was she stepped on a red mat in front of his apartment that she should have recognized wasn't hers as she didn't have one. Then when she got inside, it should have been obvious it wasn't her apartment as he was messy and she was clean and the arrangement was diferent. It was like she was braindead. Totally unreasonable.
> 
> While the jury convicted her they only gave her 10 years based on the mistake, they could have given her life. But she will be a convicted murderer the rest of her life that will be on her record.


How long was she in there before he was shot? Can she still be hired as a police officer, it just still seems weird, I know people don't always go to jail for life for murder, but what about an appeal, is she going to appeal for 6 months and no record?


----------



## billapong (Oct 13, 2019)

EmulateLife said:


> braindead



braindead = tired

I had a family member that urinated in the closet because they were half awake and thought it was the bathroom. Clearly, the lack of toilet didn't trigger their minds so I doubt the color of a mat on the floor would make a difference. It's totally believable that someone could make this mistake, but is she telling the truth or not? Regardless, the issue is now resolved and instead of anger I think people should be taking a cue from the family of the victim and the Judge and find forgiveness instead of trying to turn this into a hateful situation. 

I clearly wasn't involved, but if that's the reaction from the people involved (to put love first) than that's good enough for me. I hope she learns a thing or two from that bible the Judge gave her. She has 10 years to fully understand it (the thing about the book is if you try to take its lessons literally you're setting yourself up for failure). Well, she has 10 years and a good starting point so maybe she'll learn to embrace love and kindness.


----------



## EmulateLife (Oct 13, 2019)

I'm sure no one would touch her as a police officer anywhere after this, too much controversy.

One of the neighbors who testified was murdered days ago right after the trial ended. There are suspects but some people think wrongly or not that the police was involved in the murder.

More info if interested https://www.dallasnews.com/news/cri...wns-slaying-after-arrests-and-rampant-rumors/

BTW an appeal is risky she would just have to have another trial and she could end up getting more time from a different jury. Also a judge would have to rule she deserves another trial you can't just appeal and say you want 6 months no record that isn't how it works if so everyone convicted would do that.


----------

